# Imperialum Currency



## Pulp Hero (Jan 5, 2008)

Obviously with all the different cultures around, nothing is universal, but is there any currency within the Imperialum which is somewhat widely accepted/official?

I ask specifically because I am homebrewing fluff for my IG, and this relates to their paychecks.


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Throne gelt!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

id think that they use some sort of 'imperial credit'...something that may be called differently from wherever ones from but its the same bill, markings, ect.

for example the US dollar... lots of other countries have a dollar, or euro, but the things that one can buy with a dollar, nothing, is different from country to country...i hope that makes sense.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

In Eisenhorn they talk about it, the money they use is called "Imperials" or simpy 'perials


I forget which book, Xenos I think, the one where he is disguised as a mutant


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

in guants ghosts last stand when they are on the ship they use imperials which is a form of credit.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Forgot about that one, then again it is the same author


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm pretty certain it is the Imperial Credit. It is possible that it is like Low Gothic and local dialec - both currencies exist both only the Imperial credit is universially accepted.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

yup, Imperial credits, I'm pretty sure they're like little token coiny things, you get notes too.


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

in the first horus heresy book one guy uses 'aquila' coins but it will proberly changed from then

in necromunda special game they use credits so i'd go with that

but the imperium theres over a million worlds so money proberly will be different from world to world with credits as standard for tradng between other worlds and systems


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

exactly, feral (and maybe agri worlds too) worlds will barter for things instead.


----------



## Israfil (Jul 6, 2008)

i think that there might be a type of credit like the Guilder Credits in Necromunda. a coin or note representing like store credit or something along those lines. but i know that all imperial planets don't pay their tithes in cash but in food, tech and people


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Dark Heresy RPG says the official currency is the throne gelt (maybe that's just for that sector though?).

Besides, we all know the real currency of the imperium is lives.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

They mentioned in Gaunt's ghosts a currency called the Imperial Mark, I think.


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

I think its still the u.s. Dollar but I could be wrong:grin:


----------



## Psychocamel (Oct 6, 2009)

In the Eisenhorn book he uses gold coins at one part.


----------



## entraialartist (Oct 16, 2009)

*currency*

imperial credits are the most widespread currency and are accepted on every planet in the imperium but you could make up your own after the name of your planet (like the euro)


----------

